# What wheel bolt pattern is my 03 TT? 5x100 or 112?



## karna (Mar 20, 2006)

Like the tittle says im looking for wheels for my 03 tt quattro and im getting confused. First i heard that the bolt pattern is 5x112 no that i do more research it comes out its 5x100, i still see people running 5x112 tho.

Can someone tell me what the actual bolt pattern is?

Thank you


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

5x100


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

As stated above 5x100. You cab run adapters in order to run wheels with different PCDs (bolt patterns)


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You might be getting confused because MK2 TT's are now 5x112 and most other Audi's (older and newer) are 5x112. All MK1 TT's are 5x100.

Older 4 lug VW's are 4x100 while Audi had to use 4x108

Ridiculous.


----------

